# Sonic_And_Sega_All_Stars_Racing_XBOX360-STRANGE



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2010)

CODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ????????????? ????
ÂÂ ?? ???? ??????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ ?? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂ ??
??¦ ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????????ÂÂ??????? ??????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????? ????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????????????¦ ?????????¦ÂÂ Ì????
???????????ÂÂ ? ?????ÂÂ????? ??????????????¦ ??????????????? ?????????ÂÂ Ì????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÌ?????? ?????? ????? ?????? ?????????????? ????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??????¦ÂÂÌ???? ?????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂ?????¦???????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ¦Ì???????¦??? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ Ì????¦ÂÂ ???? ????¦ÂÂ Ì????ÂÂ Ì???¦ ????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?? ???????? ????? ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????????ÂÂ ??????ÂÂ Ì? ?¦ÂÂ ?????????
????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? yule!
???????????ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?????? ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ?ÂÂ??????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????ÂÂ? ? ??????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
?¦?????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????????Ì?
Ì??ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??¦
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSonic And Sega All Stars RacingÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????
ÂÂ? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c) SEGAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release date: 23/02/10ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Source: DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Platform:ÂÂÂÂ Xbox360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion: FREEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ Genre:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRacingÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Files:ÂÂ*x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/143/14353444.html

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe greet our friends at WiiERD & ACCiDENTÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
Ì??ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ S T R A N G EÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??¦
?¦?????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????????Ì?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ 2oo7ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ??? ???????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????????? ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ?????????????ÂÂÂÂ ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ascii by yLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
.__________________________.-..__.-...-..___.-..________________________///.
`--_______________/---------___//--|_||//|_||---------_________________/'
.__________________________.-..__.-...-..___.-..________________________///.
`--_______________/---------___//--|_||//|_||---------_________________/'




.__________________________.-..__.-...-..___.-..________________________///.
|.:.MisterX & MisterY.:.:..ÂÂ\/ // | ||/| ||::.::.:::.Site Scripts V2.0:|
`--_______________/---------___//--|_||//|_||---------_________________/'


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't underestimate this game, folks. It's the perfect Mario Kart for the systems that don't have it. It's getting positive previews, a few positive reviews. If you enjoy Mario Kart, give this one a whirl.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 23, 2010)

I really enjoyed the demo of this game. The only issue I have is that it is too hard to win. In 10 races, I only won 3 of them.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 23, 2010)

The 360 version of this game got Banjo-Kazooie in it and the others dont?


----------



## War (Feb 23, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> The 360 version of this game got Banjo-Kazooie in it and the others dont?


I wouldn't be surprised, considering the only Banjo game this gen is a 360 exclusive (right?)

I'll wait for reviews on this one. I like arcade-y racers, but I'm just not sure if I can trust SEGA.


----------



## quepaso (Feb 24, 2010)

Uploading this to the USB hdd now to play on my jtag 360, ill give a honest review for it soon.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooo, another game to try out with the ol'racing wheel!


----------



## slickric33 (Feb 24, 2010)

downloaded it and its requiring that i update system, i have never seen this before, so i didnt update , still want all my other games to play , what is this update , what does it do


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 24, 2010)

updating doesn't matter, if you use a LT or xtreme FW hack, only things like JTAG matter, and they don't if you run a Cygnos.

Wynd


----------



## quepaso (Feb 25, 2010)

I remove the System Update directory before i copy over to usb, problem solved everytime.  

The game is fantastic.  At first the gameplay felt weird, but its really fun and looks amazing.  I literally finished every single cup in a single sitting and a few of the challenges, its that good.  After i beat it, i decided to delete it immediately.  Why?  Im going to buy it on PS3.  Its worth a purchase. 

That said, framerate is pretty bad and at times, ive seen it dip into the teens.  Overall just a awesome game.  PC version on a high end machine will be the best version easily.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2010)

Gave this a spin this morning, really enjoyed it.

if i ever got my internet back home hooked up i can't wait to play this online

like above, ill probably pick it up for PS3.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 26, 2010)

fps and slowdown spoils this game so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have put it up there with mario kart if it didn't have these issues.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 27, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> fps and slowdown spoils this game so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sure they can/will most probably address this issue in a patch update.


----------

